# Face Frame Cabinet Door sizing



## SKINNY (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello folks,

I've searched the forum and can't find an answer to what I suspect is a simple question..

I've built a bathroom vanity base and need to build the cabinet door.. It will be a single door. How much larger should the door be than the inside of the frame? I dont have hinges yet and would like to use a hidden style hinge that pulls the door shut. Are there standard sizes for overlap or is the sizing hinge dependent?

Thanks,
Jerid


----------



## cabinetdesigner (Feb 17, 2009)

your hinge is going to drive that. the hinges that I use are a blum compact 33. It has an overlay of 1/2" so I make the door 1" larger than the opening.


----------



## SKINNY (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.. I figured the hinges might dictate when I took a look at my kitchen cabinets.. 

Cheers,
Jerid


----------



## cabinetdesigner (Feb 17, 2009)

If you decide to use a concealed hinge save your self some trouble and buy a jig to bore the hole. What type of door are you planing to make anyway?


----------



## SKINNY (Apr 6, 2009)

I got some hinges at Homedeopt... I also bought the boring bit that came with a template.. I did a little practice and it works slick.

The cabinet door will be very simple.. with a frame and flat inner panel. The frame will be butt jointed using pocket hole screws.. It is all made out of birch.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Skinny,
See, ya learned something here. I am referring to the part where you went and looked at your kitchen cabinets. Whenever you are building something that is fairly traditional and you are not out to reinvent the wheel, take your tape measure and a camera phone and visit your local big box store that carries what you are after. Always nice to see it in the flesh and jot down some measurements. It's usually the little details that get people wondering. Good job, now where are the finished pics?:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## SKINNY (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll get some pics when completed.. Hope to have it done for Easter.. :hammer:


----------

